

Diversity - More than meets the eye. - shepbook
http://liberumvir.com/2012/12/24/diversity.html

======
raganwald
I recall a discussion here a while back where an employer related the story of
interviewing a talented engineer who was a perfect fit--until he said he was
going to play some "hoops." That single word disqualified him as not fitting
the company culture.

I can imagine how diverse THEY are! Somehow, I can't see them being culturally
homogenous but technically diverse.

~~~
shepbook
Indeed! I couldn't agree more.

I liken a diverse company to what we see in biology. Diverse colonies of
organisms tend to be far more resilient to hardship than homogeneous groups
and lead to far greater overall success.

